# Anyone with Teenagers?



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

We've read so many threads on this forum & haven't seen much in the way of families with teenagers. It seems like mostly younger families with little ones. Our daughter is a young 16 yr. old. We know she'll make friends thru school, she's a real sweetheart but we're trying to share with her what life may be like for her in Dubai, aside from all the initial 'cool stuff' like meeting people of so many nationalities, the travel & different cultural experiences.
We'd love to hear some feedback as to how your teen has faired with moving to Dubai? Was she/he worried about anything in particular & how was it handled? Do kids talk & text? have regular get-together's, parties, sleepovers, etc.? How very different is school life compared to the schools they were used to 'back home'? Are there extra curricular activities geared toward this age group, as there are for the little ones? 
Thanks for your insights & feedback!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a 14 yr old (going on 25) and have no fears, teenagers are teenagers the world over.

Yes they text (non-stop), yes they meet up (dad, can I have a lift), yes they have sleepovers (get up in the morning and wonder where the hell they all came from)

Hope that puts some of your fears to rest


----------



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I have a 14 yr old (going on 25) and have no fears, teenagers are teenagers the world over.
> 
> Yes they text (non-stop), yes they meet up (dad, can I have a lift), yes they have sleepovers (get up in the morning and wonder where the hell they all came from)
> 
> Hope that puts some of your fears to rest


LOL~ Love the "(get up in the morning and wonder where the hell they all came from)"!
Thank you for the feedback, Ogri


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

Hes right! ahah i dont have kids shyt i just got outta my teen era..im 22 and know how it is to be a teen. its fun and its the prime in life when your most emotional..decide to make good or bad choices..and when you want the world..but i must say young adults and teens just gotta make the right choice themselves no matter how sheltering a parent is a kid could always f·ck up so its most important to jus guide them as best you can and understand them and think back when you were that age.


----------

